# Online exam prep courses



## svcetiquette (Jul 9, 2011)

Good afternoon all,

Thanks to everyone who devotes their time on this forum making life easier for the rest of us who are pursuing licensure! I am planning on testing in October and after going through the MERM, am looking for a prep course to help organize my studying efforts.

I am working in a long-term position over in Abu Dhabi, limiting me to an online format. I mainly wanted to ask which online course seems to be the most beneficial - the ppi course seems to have had mixed reviews; the civils love the School of PE courses, but the time difference means I wouldn't be able to attend the streaming live workshops. Thanks for any insight!

Todd


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

svcetiquette said:


> Good afternoon all,Thanks to everyone who devotes their time on this forum making life easier for the rest of us who are pursuing licensure! I am planning on testing in October and after going through the MERM, am looking for a prep course to help organize my studying efforts.
> 
> I am working in a long-term position over in Abu Dhabi, limiting me to an online format. I mainly wanted to ask which online course seems to be the most beneficial - the ppi course seems to have had mixed reviews; the civils love the School of PE courses, but the time difference means I wouldn't be able to attend the streaming live workshops. Thanks for any insight!
> 
> Todd


I didn't take any online courses nor did I take the classroom type course to prepare. I did get the NCEES study test (I think it's $40 or $45) and I took it under the actual test time constraints to help identify any areas wher I needed to focus. I also purches the ASME test (about $100) but having taken these actual PE test I would not recommend that you use the ASME test as I did not find it very representative of what I saw this past April. From there, I identified the subjects that I needed to study and used the MERM problem book to tune up those areas. Whatever you decide, best of luck.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 11, 2011)

Just got an email today from PPI for the CD-rom Mechanical review sessions. 10% off using coupon code MMJJ1.

Order has to be placed before 7/14/11 though.

Been thinking about this one. I would like to see previews of it though.


----------



## sc77 (Jul 15, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> Just got an email today from PPI for the CD-rom Mechanical review sessions. 10% off using coupon code MMJJ1.
> Order has to be placed before 7/14/11 though.
> 
> Been thinking about this one. I would like to see previews of it though.


Let me know how the CD-rom Mechanical review session looks - I thought it looked too basic to be useful


----------

